# Three Phantom repops Cedar Rapids, Iowa Craigslist $0



## unregistered (Aug 6, 2019)

https://desmoines.craigslist.org/bik/d/marion-schwinn-bikes/6950894697.html


----------



## unregistered (Aug 6, 2019)

Shoot, meant to post this in the eBay/cl forum. Sorry!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 6, 2019)

If you read, they suggest $7.000 and they are made of TITANIUM. These are obviously not your average repops.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 6, 2019)

No prob. I'll get you moved like Atlas Van Lines.


----------



## jwages (Aug 6, 2019)

All the colors in one shabang. Convenient. 


John | East Sac CA


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2019)

I don’t think he’s gonna like reasonable!


----------



## unregistered (Aug 6, 2019)

More like $700 around here... 

There was a minty ‘95 Black Phanton closer to Des Moines last summer, it sat a decent while on Craigslist at $750. Best deal I saw on one was in Indiana when I traveled there for work this past Feb. ‘95 Black Phantom, assembled with original box for $600.


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 6, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> More like $700 around here...
> 
> There was a minty ‘95 Black Phanton closer to Des Moines last summer, it sat a decent while on Craigslist at $750. Best deal I saw on one was in Indiana when I traveled there for work this past Feb. ‘95 Black Phantom, assembled with original box for $600.



Titanium really, how is this possible ? are these the only ones in existence, and where were they made?


----------



## phantom (Aug 6, 2019)

I bought all three colors at one time from Ole Bob's Schwinn shop in Rome, GA in 1996 for $1,200 each. The Red and Green are still double boxed.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> No prob. I'll get you moved like Atlas Van Lines.



OH NOOO!! Not ATLAST Van lines!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

phantom said:


> I bought all three colors at one time from Ole Bob's Schwinn shop in Rome, GA in 1996 for $1,200 each. The Red and Green are still double boxed.[/QUOTE    7,000.00? Really? I didn't know repops were going for so much. Unless he paid to much. Oh WELL.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I don’t think he’s gonna like reasonable!



Hey Shawn, What would be a fair offer for these bikes? Thanks. Mark. 500?


----------



## John G04 (Aug 6, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Shawn, What would be a fair offer for these bikes? Thanks. Mark. 500?



Like $3,000-$4,000 for all would be fair. They usually go for $1,000 each, maybe $1,500 on a good day. They are all in very nice condition but not the real deal. Nice bikes though


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

Okay. Thanks for that, John. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 7, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> OH NOOO!! Not ATLAST Van lines!




L@@K, Dad, we're here!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 7, 2019)

5760rj said:


> Titanium really, how is this possible ? are these the only ones in existence, and where were they made?




On the moon by Sidney and Cloyd. That zero g construction shows.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Too many nice, original Phantoms out there to buy one of these unless you can buy it cheap and blow it apart and make a few $$. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Too many nice, original Phantoms out there to buy one of these unless you can buy it cheap and blow it apart and make a few $$. V/r Shawn



That's one perspective, in addition to the fact that "nice " is a very subjective description. I have been offered $1,600 each for the Red and Green Boxed ones from a few forum members. After 24 years I see no point of letting them go now. I have been looking for a condition 8 or above 59 Phantom for ever. There was Green one someone listed here ( from e bay ) as _really_ nice. To me it was average at best, maybe a 5.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Agreed condition is subjective. My point is I'd rather ride real than repo.


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Agreed condition is subjective. My point is I'd rather ride real than repo.



I got _your  _point. As difficult as it may be for you to grasp, it's not the same point as a whole lot of other people in the hobby.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

phantom said:


> I got _your  _point. As difficult as it may be for you to grasp, it's not the same point as a whole lot of other people in the hobby.



Easy Skippy its only a bike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## jwages (Aug 7, 2019)

At a grand each, I’ve spent more money on non-bike stuff that sits around my house that is less rare and less attractive. These three look pretty good. 


John | East Sac CA


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

jwages said:


> At a grand each, I’ve spent more money on non-bike stuff that sits around my house that is less rare and less attractive. These three look pretty good.
> 
> 
> John | East Sac CA



These are not rare!


----------



## fattyre (Aug 7, 2019)

By what measure?   There are less repos than original Phantoms.   9 million bicycles were also produced in 1995.


----------



## vincev (Aug 7, 2019)

These repops dont sell in my area.Local bike shop had one in the box for $500.I passed,my buddy bought it.First ride the pedal and seat broke. The quality is nothing to brag about.I would definitely rather have the real deal.many bought them thinking they were an investment. Good wall hangers but rust up if there is any moisture.


----------



## hotrod (Aug 7, 2019)

I just want that horn!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Going off the top of my head I want to say there 5000 anniversary Black Phantoms made and I believe a thousand or so of the red and green bikes. The last real Phantom was made just about 60 years ago and while quite a few were made these bikes were actually ridden. The vast majority of the seven thousand or so reproductions were bought as ‘investments’ and it’s not unusual to find these in the box. The ones that were unboxed lived largely in climate controlled man caves so I contend a large percentage of reproductions still exist compared to the percentage of original Phantoms. That said I don’t consider either to be ‘rare’. Look I realize some folks, for whatever reason, like the reproductions. I’m just not one of them people. I thought this forum was to discuss classic and antique bikes. Am I in the wrong place because I don’t consider anything from 1995 to be either.


----------



## jwages (Aug 7, 2019)

I prefer the real deal too. I’m still kicking myself for missing out on the minty OG Phantom Bob sold a while back. The New York Times wrote an article around the time the reproductions were released stating 4000 were made. The article didn’t differentiate color. That’s pretty limited. I collect a lot of old stuff and repops make weeding through a hassle. But these are identifiable products and openly produced by the original manufacturer (sort of). I dunno, I guess I just like them. 90’s stuff doesn’t ordinarily appeal to me either unless it’s vinyl. 


John | East Sac CA


----------



## hm. (Aug 7, 2019)

Original or repop, would like to score another one of these at a garage sale again..for $400


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 9, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> L@@K, Dad, we're here!



Yeah, But where's the furnishings?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 9, 2019)

phantom said:


> I got _your  _point. As difficult as it may be for you to grasp, it's not the same point as a whole lot of other people in the hobby.



Ya can't beat the Real Deal. Thanks Shawn. Razin.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 10, 2019)

I've been riding my 100th anniversary Classic Cruiser for several years now and other than the bike shop cold-setting the frame for regular rims and replacing the seat with a Troxel the only thing that really stuck out badly was the government warning (CPSC) sticker on the top bar, which I've never removed because I was afaid of damaging the finish (which doesn't really change hue in differing light conditions anymore anyway)

I used to have a black and red springer from that line but parts wore out and I sold it to somebody who could fix it up like it was supposed to be and they still have it and love it.


----------



## rickpaulos (Aug 10, 2019)

I saw these 3 and quite a few other bikes at an estate sale this spring.  I don't think any of the bikes sold.  Everything was in pristine condition. The rip owner had everything on display, much behind glass, in a finished basement were there was no dirt and complete ac/heat control.  The estate sale service had pre-priced everything.  They would take writen offers to be considered when the sale was over but the offers had to be at least 50% of the marked price and these were still too much at half off asking. I told the woman running the sale the local bike coop would welcome any as donations and I gave them my number but never heard back.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 10, 2019)

Part them out.

report 95' phantom flood was a waste of effort ....

I'm all for the extinction of that run.

plenty of originals to be had.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 10, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Too many nice, original Phantoms out there to buy one of these unless you can buy it cheap and blow it apart and make a few $$. V/r Shawn




best suggestion yet!

Destroy all repop phantoms....  like a bad memory


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 10, 2019)

Too many'57 Chevy's......


----------



## phantom (Aug 10, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> best suggestion yet!
> 
> Destroy all repop phantoms....  like a bad memory



That's what I like about this forum. Everyone has an opinion and most feel theirs is the only one that means anything. I could trip over a Bluebird or Dayton just to get a look at a 60's MW or a Phantom, even an Anniversary model.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 13, 2019)

Just ride it. If you want to promote your favorite hobby you have to have other people that at least share it. I see this as some kind of frustrated stuff by people not selling enough bikes anyway and it gets kinda silly. If you're afraid of this then perhaps you need to step back and breathe. And people have the right to have unrealistic expectations anyway. What is generally true is that eventually they come to realize that they may not get what they want after all and things happen. But they didn't list it here...one of us merely pointed it out.

Conversely, it perhaps says that some of you wanted one and can't have it. The best thing to do is not to tell them that they're out of their minds, it just makes them resistant because they now figure it must be justified.

So I'm through with any critiques. I've got eight bikes of my own, for my own use and I'm not done building them. I don't need more, and I simply find them nice looking, because they are. And the people that went through the trouble of trying to build them and market them hard a lot of work to do. This was almost the last hurrah for the company. You build a frame style for around sixty years, that was a FEAT. Every other cantilevered frame is judged against a Schwinn. Murray makes LAWN MOWERS now. The center of the bike universe moved to Waterloo, Wisconsin (Trek).


----------



## Goatroper (Aug 13, 2019)

"Cant we all just get along "


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 14, 2019)

If we don't get a flat or break the chain.


----------



## unregistered (Aug 24, 2019)

On eBay now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-MINT-CON...268392?hash=item4b69203fe8:g:WR4AAOSwLhFdV0NT


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 24, 2019)

Are these the same ones that were on Craigslist a couple weeks ago for less?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 24, 2019)

And as you've noted in anouther thread, these ARE apparently the same bikes that are now on eBay for $10,000 now.


----------



## unregistered (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 24, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> the only thing that really stuck out badly was the government warning (CPSC) sticker on the top bar,




I just covered mine with reflective tape.   This is a Cruiser Deluxe 7 , not a Phantom , but you get the idea.    Just Cut the same size ( as the sticker ).........no harm , no foul.   AND Just for the record...................I like Original over Re-Pop.........................but,when the price is right..................     At $10,000.00 For the Three Shown  on Ebay...........I am , Well...........................I'm Speechless !!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 24, 2019)

My original '95 springer cost me some where between around $400 and Germaine my Custom Cruiser was a GIFT.

BTW I lost the plastic lens for the train light on my nephew's bike and an AS bolt in the springer. So almost two years later it's not finished.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 24, 2019)

7k?  wow


----------



## fattyre (Aug 25, 2019)

Officially at crack head level now.


----------



## vincev (Aug 25, 2019)

This reminds me of the VW kits that were sold years ago.Fiberglass bodies that took VW engines.They are now pretty worthless.They are NOT real Mercedes,etc ! These are not real Phantoms no matter what the price is.They look nice but you wont retire on the money you sell them for.


----------

